# Girls names that go with Sarah or Jessica??



## Mindz11

So I think wever decided on Dylan John for a boy - my hubby likes Dylan and John is the English version of my fathers name (will be his 1st grandson) I wasnt keen on Dylan but I thought compromise would be good but now we cant agree on a girls name!!!!!!!!

I wish he would get over Sarah, Jessica, Chloe and Brooke!!! Ive said he can have one as a middle name but i dont want them as a 1st name.

Ive suggested quite a few names that might work well with Sarah or Jessica like:
Eden Sarah which is my fave as is means delightful princess but he says Eden isnt a name :(
He said Caitlyn Jessica is good but friends of ours want to name their baby Caitlyn if its a girl and there baby is coming next week!!! We have to wait atleast 5 more!

Can anyone make a suggestion.... he's not gonna go for an unusual name



Thanks in advance


----------



## alibaba24

awwww Eden is a great name!! Sarah Jessica chloe and brooke are all pretty norm/popular/common names so im thinking alot of names will go with them. You have already compromised on the Boys name why should you give in on the girls name too :growlmad: anyhoo are sarah etc going to be 1st names? my OH isnt into unsual names either (he got no choice though) some of his suggestions were

Nicole
Katie scarlett
Emma
Emily

Hope this helps 

xx


----------



## pudgies

:\ I love the name Eden!

I don't know If my input will help, I have an odd taste in names :)...

Isabelle/Isabella
Lucy
Louise
Indie
Lola
Nina
Rosie

But I love the name Eden!


----------



## trashit

Eden's a fabulous name, but its also a boys name thats become very trendy to name girls lately for some reason :shrug:
What about Sarah Jessica? loll!
I like Jessica, not really keen on the others :nope:

None-unusual names.
Abigail
Lucy
Louise/Louisa
Ella
Emily
Emma
Nicole
Leah
Hannah
Eleanor
Sally
Stephanie
Charlotte
x


----------



## Mindz11

I have been suggesting names and staying up late studying baby names!!!

I think i like Saara Eden so i'll put it to him and see what he says :)


----------



## Mindz11

soooooo Saara is no good now.... its Sarah or nothing! Im an emotional mess I want my baby to have the perfect name and hubby thinks they r all crap!!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

There is a little girl in my son's daycare class named Sariah... think your husband would go for that?? It's very similar to Sarah, only with a unique & modern twist!

I love the name Eden by the way! So pretty!

Here are some traditional names that i think are pretty:

Ava
Emma
Isabella
Gabriella
Emily
Samantha
Alaina
Felicia
Lucy
Charlotte
Alexandra
Ruby
Sophia

By the way, i really do like the names Chloe & Brooke! (and Brooklyn!)

How about Kailyn or Kaelyn instead of Caitlyn??


----------



## cabaretmum2b

How about Savannah? It's pretty and slightly different, without being too crazy or out-there.
Others I've though of include...
Rose (Rosa? Rosie?)
Lily
Natasha
Paige
Kaya
Abigail
Lorna
Laura
Lauren
Niamh (pronounced Neeve)
Lisa
Rowan
Willow

That's just about all that can come out of my tired brain right now :) I hope you find the perfect name! And if you do, I hope it's a girl so that the name wasn't a compromise for you :) xx


----------

